# I can't take much more!



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, I recently had RAI and went hypo after a few months. When I was first diagnosed with Graves I had a lot of hair loss. After radiation it seemed to stop almost completely. In August I was put on synthroid 137 mg....I went for labs Monday and she said I am slightly hyper again and put me on synthroid 125mg. However, 3 weeks after starting synthroid I have suffered major hair loss. I even took some in a zip lock bag and showed my endocrinologist and she seemed very unconcerned. She said it is probably due to my being slightly hyper. I didnt get my labs..but what is slightly hyper? I have had so many horrible side affects due this disease..and now I may go bald? Good Grief...I just want to feel normal again. Hair is all in the bed,carpet, bathroom, car, clothes, the dryer..I am hoping that it will get better..I have gained weight..lost weight..had graves rage..you name it! I am losing it..my mind..and my hair!!!:sad0049:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

:hugs:

I'm so sorry. It is normal to have hair loss when your levels are too low or too high. Once you get stabilized it will stop. I remember freaking when my hair first starting coming out. I would go to my appointments and every time my endo would say "Any hair falling out?" and I would be so happy to always tell her "Nope!" Then after my thyroidectomy during one of my very hypo months I took a shower and went to wash my hair when a large handful of hair came out in my hand. I freaked!!! However, it is normal and I'm stabilized most of the time now and I haven't had it happen again.

I hear you about all the different symptoms. It is crazy!

Hang in there. You are not alone.

Patti


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please know you are not alone. Things do get better. My hair only recently started behaving more normally again. I am fearful the rages will return. They certainly were the lowest spot in my life. Graves is a nasty bugger to deal with but we are much stronger, hang in there! We're here for you.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

This will get better as you get your hormones balanced... remember that you are ill, and there is a lot that you cannot control during this time, hang in there:hugs:.
i am a firm believer in papering yourself during this!! Also doing some deep breathing exercises to help shut the mind down and control the stress.

Best wishes!!! You will get through this


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently had RAI and went hypo after a few months. When I was first diagnosed with Graves I had a lot of hair loss. After radiation it seemed to stop almost completely. In August I was put on synthroid 137 mg....I went for labs Monday and she said I am slightly hyper again and put me on synthroid 125mg. However, 3 weeks after starting synthroid I have suffered major hair loss. I even took some in a zip lock bag and showed my endocrinologist and she seemed very unconcerned. She said it is probably due to my being slightly hyper. I didnt get my labs..but what is slightly hyper? I have had so many horrible side affects due this disease..and now I may go bald? Good Grief...I just want to feel normal again. Hair is all in the bed,carpet, bathroom, car, clothes, the dryer..I am hoping that it will get better..I have gained weight..lost weight..had graves rage..you name it! I am losing it..my mind..and my hair!!!:sad0049:


We do need to look at your most recent lab results and ranges.

And I do hope the doctor has run the FREE T4 and FREE T3?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

A ferritin test would be a good idea also.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Haven't seen you in a long time; good to hear from you!


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement, everyone! I will try to get my labs and post them as soon as possible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, everyone! I will try to get my labs and post them as soon as possible.


That will be a good thing. Please be sure to furnish the ranges also as different labs use different ranges.


----------

